# It's hot!



## Aquapolis (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,


So... it's 30 degrees outside. I don't have air conditioning. Which means it's 30 degrees in the aquarium. I removed the thermostat as I figured... won't be needed for a few months now. I currently only have 4 corycats and 1 bushnose pleco in it. 
A 20% water change with 18-20C tap water only brings the aquarium temperature down to about 27-28 degrees, and only for a few hours before it goes back to ~30. Optimal temperatures should be... 22-28C I think (?).

Should I be concerned with water at 30C? I don't like the idea of putting ice-water into the aquarium, it will probably throw the fish off their rocker. Ice cubes? Ideas, suggestions? Hopefully other than buying AC or doing a daily water change of 20%?

Thanks,


Alex


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I also have no AC and fifty plus tanks, just increase circulation in your tanks and there's no problem.


----------



## Aquapolis (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Carl,

Sorry, I am kinda beginner. Circulation you mean water changes? I have a standard filter Aquaeon 50 (?) filter for a 38 gallon tank which should be more than plentiful especially with very low bio-load, which circulates air... but that's it.

Alex


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Aquapolis said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Sorry, I am kinda beginner. Circulation you mean water changes? I have a standard filter Aquaeon 50 (?) filter for a 38 gallon tank which should be more than plentiful especially with very low bio-load, which circulates air... but that's it.
> 
> Alex


By circulation I mean moving water, watch your fish, if they aren't breathing heavy you're good, if they are breathing heavy you need to move the water more to increase oxygen levels


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

You're fish will be fine, if anything run an airstone if you're concerned


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

Put tank water in a pop bottle and freeze it. Then put it into the tank. It will bring the temperature down slowly. If it leaks the water will not harm the fish being tank water. Or you could freeze treated water.


----------



## Aquapolis (Aug 5, 2014)

mousey said:


> Put tank water in a pop bottle and freeze it. Then put it into the tank. It will bring the temperature down slowly. If it leaks the water will not harm the fish being tank water. Or you could freeze treated water.


Hi,

You mean like... wait until it becomes liquid and pour it back in the tank?
Or put a plastic cup full of tank water in fridge, then dump the aqua-ice-cube floating in the tank?

Alex F.

Thanks all for the replies!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Honestly I wouldn't do this unless you have cold water fish. Tropical fish will do fine at 30. In fact to treat ich its recommended to raise your tank temp to 30 for a week or so.

If you have corys maybe add an airstone to help keep the top of the water turbulent, allowing more oxygen. 

My tanks all hit 32 during the heat and I had no losses, not even the stiphodon gobys, which like colder water.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

Freeze the water, either water from the tank or treated water, then put the frozen pop bottle into the tank. When the ice in the bottle thaws out refreeze it and repeat the process as needed . Or you can do as suggested and add an air bubbler to the tank to keep the water moving more. Then it can absorb more oxygen.


----------



## Aquapolis (Aug 5, 2014)

Wiccandove said:


> Honestly I wouldn't do this unless you have cold water fish. Tropical fish will do fine at 30. In fact to treat ich its recommended to raise your tank temp to 30 for a week or so.
> 
> If you have corys maybe add an airstone to help keep the top of the water turbulent, allowing more oxygen.
> 
> My tanks all hit 32 during the heat and I had no losses, not even the stiphodon gobys, which like colder water.




Yes it's gone down to the normal acceptable 28 now... during the last stretch of 30C ... one evening I found a cory coming up a lot gasping for air and staying a few more seconds than just a bolt up and down. I opened the lid (left it open overnight) and just added a cup of cool tap water, next morning temp had gone down a bit (not because of the cup of water, but air temp dropped) and all seems fine again. But I am taking all these ideas in mind as I expect temperatures to rise again through the Summer and this to become a recurring theme.
So thanks all,

Alex F.


----------

